# Average Of One Bowl Ring Per Minute



## W.Y. (Sep 4, 2012)

Made these three rather plain and low priced   bowls today and decided to make a short video of how slick  the Ringmaster cuts out rings. Those three bowls were made from a two foot  long  by  eight inch wide by  3/4" thick  piece of maple.

In a previous video , I had shown how some do it with taping the rings just before the cutters are all the way through so the rings don't pop off.
This time I showed how quickly it can be done by letting them fly off by themselves. 
What looks like a ridge in the center of the rings is paper thin and can be wiped off with a finger . When using  masking tape , the path of the cutters overlap on each other so that doesn't show. 

I cut out  and glued up rings and sanded  and finished these three all within  a couple hours. Of course there is always waiting time for glue and finishes to dry but I don't count that time because it is computer time rather than shop time  ;D.

Here is link to the Youtube    video that shows the cutting of the rings and I don't normally go that fast .
 I normally take  my time and spend  about an extra minute per bowl  ;D Just wanted to show what the machine is capable of.  

Three Minute Bowl From Board - YouTube

[ytmini]M7zewR2eSy4[/ytmini]

And here are the three bowls


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 4, 2012)

Interesting video.  What do you do with the hole in the bottom?


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you for posting the video. I didn't know what a ringmaster was. Pretty neat machine.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 4, 2012)

nava1uni said:


> Interesting video.  What do you do with the hole in the bottom?


A 1/2" tapered hole plug  cutter is used to cut  plugs  and glue in from top and  bottom.
Matching grain pattern from a scrap of the same wood  hides it pretty good.
I was surprised after selling 30 bowls that I did not get one single complaint about the plugged hole .


----------



## crabcreekind (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow, that is pretty cool. but doesnt this take the fun out of turning? 
Also this is a pretty awesome idea if you wanted to make a nice bowl out of a slabbed burl. 
thanks for the video, and cool bowls.


----------



## el_d (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome work there William.

I know what to tell santa I want for being a good boy.......


----------



## plantman (Sep 5, 2012)

Bill; Nice job of opening up this method of turnong bowls to the people who have never seen a Ring Master machine at work. It may take some of the old time fun out of turning, but on the other hand, it's not leaving 90% of our natural resorses on the shop floor as chips.  Instead of buying a 12x12x12" block of expensive or exotic wood, you can buy a 12x12x3/4" board and make the same size bowl.  Jim S


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 5, 2012)

I like it!!


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 5, 2012)

Interesting, I didn't know how these worked. Thank you for answering the questions that I 
am sure a lot of people had.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 5, 2012)

William - I SWEAR that you are a salesperson for this thing!   Or you SHOULD be.    Every time you post, I want it even more!!

Now I wish I had gone a little higher on that ebay auction, because I KNOW me... Something tells me that sometime after the new year, I'll be ordering one!


----------



## fitzman163 (Sep 5, 2012)

Now that is cool!


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes . . . I should be getting a commission on the company's sales  :biggrin:  even though I have no connection whatsoever with them.  But I am sure that is not going to happen.
They are not cheap because they are totally made in USA . I am surprised there are not any China knock-off ones "yet".

I for one have proven that the price of the machine can be justified  and reovered in a couple good craft sales if a person wants to crank out several dozen bowls to do so . If a person wants to only make a few bowls  as gifts , then it becomes an expensive  but very enjoyable hobby. 

I understand about missing turning but I still have my full size lathe and could put a  chunk of wood on that and get knee deep in shavings whenever the spirit moves me  if I want to :tongue: 

I actually use my lathe for sanding the ringmaster bowls although it can be done right on the ringmaster if desired.


----------



## carpblaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I made a tool holder for a cut off tool, set it up and cut ,greensh white maple boards, and turned them over glued, sanded and came out good, poor mans tool, going tomake a cutter for cutting the wood ,saves a lot of wood shavings or cutting,and every one i made are gone, people pick them out first,just set there with tool in jig,love the brown paper sack and wood glue, when done just a little tap with screwdriver and the blank holding the bowl pops off, the flip over and work on bottom ,great help
carpblaster


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 6, 2012)

carpblaster said:


> I made a tool holder for a cut off tool, set it up and cut ,greensh white maple boards, and turned them over glued, sanded and came out good, poor mans tool, going tomake a cutter for cutting the wood ,saves a lot of wood shavings or cutting,and every one i made are gone, people pick them out first,just set there with tool in jig,love the brown paper sack and wood glue, when done just a little tap with screwdriver and the blank holding the bowl pops off, the flip over and work on bottom ,great help
> carpblaster



Pictures ?


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the video!  


Have you ever thought about using the hole as a place to have a pedestal to hold the entire bowl?  Just thinking out loud.....






Scott (sort of a platter thing) B


----------



## MrWright (Sep 7, 2012)

Great video..  Can you put the roughed-out bowl back on the Ringmaster to sand it, or is it done by hand?


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 7, 2012)

MrWright said:


> Great video..  Can you put the roughed-out bowl back on the Ringmaster to sand it, or is it done by hand?



Yes you can . Just as easy as putting it on a regular lathe either mini or full size.
I use my full size lathe for sanding  only because it has variable speed  and because it doesn't tie  up the ringmaster. I usually do several bowls in one time frame  so I can rotate cutting rings and glueing them and sanding .
Only limitations to not using the RM for sanding is if you are cutting rings  and making tall vase's or lamps etc. Then you need a regular lathe  where the tailstock can be brought up for support on the open end.
Any bowl up to 12" diameter can be sanded  right on the RM if desired.


----------

